# Going on first Nilgai Hunt



## Slade1998 (Jan 22, 2018)

I am going on my first nilgai hunt. I will be bow hunting. any advise especially broad head choice? 
Would love some advice and thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

ask mrsh978 on this forum-- he has shot and or guided people on tons of those things!


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

My advice would be to chunk the bow and pull out the 30.06.


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

My advice would be to not use mechanical broadheads. You are going to need all the energy the arrow has for penetration. A 30-06 bullet has a tough enough time penetrating and killing a Nilgai as it is.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Practice hunting unicorns with your bow so you'll know how high to set your expectations.

After setting your expectations, find a well traveled path with fresh dung piles or a water hole and sit patiently. From my experience hunting with rifles, they can see a fly move and feel the vibration of their wings at 200 yards. 

Stalking with a bow is almost impossible so be where they want to be and let them come to you!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

They can be taken with a bow if the outfitter has placed blinds in the right areas but it's iffy at best. You need a heavy arrow and a large broadhead so Google would be your friend.



For me it's a rifle hunt and forget the .30-06, grab a .375 H&H lol.

TH


----------



## Fishhunt1968 (Oct 11, 2020)

*Bulls down*

Killed 3 bulls with Muzzy 125GR..All fell within 150 yards..


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fishhunt1968 said:


> Killed 3 bulls with Muzzy 125GR..All fell within 150 yards..


That's pretty impressive


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Heavy full metal jacket style arrows. Use any non mechanical broadhead you like as long as it is scary sharp. 

Shot placement! Shoot em where it matters and they die every time.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

This cutaway we did on a large bull will show you shot placement. Note the heart is straight up the leg. An exotic has vitals that are more forward than our whitetail. Use a fixed broad head. Muzzy is good and our top Nilgai archer uses Slick Tricks. She has taken several including the ranch record bull by bow. We hunt over water with tripods and tree stands. If it rains forget the water for several days and move to fence crossings. They concentrate the animals. If you have a good wind still hunting can be an option as well. These animals area challenge with any weapon so keep at it and youâ€™ll get one. 
Best of luck


----------

